# amazing rave 10/5



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

due to football, it is running 30 mins late in the midwest, at least.


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

tem said:


> due to football, it is running 30 mins late in the midwest, at least.


*giggle* it took me a minute to realize this was a typo. when i clicked on the link, i thought there was some new show about raves `


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Yeah, teams race on the dance floor, with all the bubbles about, to be the first team to have sex......


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I set up my season pass with an hour pad for this show because of football. It's going to happen pretty much every week.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I just wish we could have negative padding. Generally, I pad Coldcase, but this week I didn't have other conflicts so I also padded TAR (to keep it on one program). 

And once I saw exactly how much the game went over I adjusted my pads from an hour to 30 minutes. But it would be nice to be able to tell TiVo to start recording 30 minutes late.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Darn, I thought there was a new music show are something.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been to a few amazing raves....or maybe they weren't all that amazing but my perception of it was?


----------



## catcard (Mar 2, 2001)

(sigh) wish I would have seen this before - I missed it  

But have now padded for the next episode.


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

catcard said:


> (sigh) wish I would have seen this before - I missed it
> 
> But have now padded for the next episode.


FYI, Plano has the early game on CBS this week, so you won't need the padding.

A good site to know whether you'll need to pad or not is http://the506.com/nflmaps/index.html

There are NFL coverage maps available usually around wednesday of each week, so you can see if your area has a late game on CBS or not.


----------



## Scopeman (Oct 22, 2002)

BeanMeScot said:


> I set up my season pass with an hour pad for this show because of football. It's going to happen pretty much every week.


Because of the way CBS handles the overflow from NFL games (everything floowing the gamed is typically delayed by an equal amount and simply starts late) This SP alert for Amazing Race (Rave?) also applies to The Unit. If AR is delayed, typically The Unit is delayed by an equal amount.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

jlb said:


> I just wish we could have negative padding. Generally, I pad Coldcase, but this week I didn't have other conflicts so I also padded TAR (to keep it on one program).
> 
> And once I saw exactly how much the game went over I adjusted my pads from an hour to 30 minutes. But it would be nice to be able to tell TiVo to start recording 30 minutes late.


My DVRs handle that just fine - it's called a Manual Recording. Last night, for example, TAR in my area was delayed about 17 minutes. 15 minute pad wouldn't quite be enough, 30 minutes, though enough, would have been overkill. So I set a manual recording to begin at 15 past the hour and end at 20 past the following hour. Problem solved, minimized wasted space. It's all good!

I have my SP padded for one hour (TAR and The Unit both). If I am around and know enough about the timing to adjust my padding, I can just as easily set a manual recording to minimize wasted recording time. If I'm not around, then I get the hour pad and use 2 hours for a one hour show - I can still live with that.


----------

